# Light Headed/dizziness...IBS Symptom?



## Luke79 (May 23, 2007)

Hi EveryoneThank you in advance for any advice anyone can give me.I was 'diagnosed' with IBS 4 months ago after repeated visits to the doctor and multiply blood test etc. I'm having a sigmoidoscopy & that one where they stick the camera down your throat (Sorry I've forgotten the name) in 2 wks time.I'm both a 'C' and a 'D' and a lot of the time neither. My symptoms are mainly upper and lower abdominal pains, lower back pain and a lot of gas...total joy!







I'll have 1 to 2 wks of nothing then IBS raises it's little head and that lasts about a wk. Then nothing again.One symptom i do have and I can't seem to find any reference to is dizziness. When my ibs comes on I generally feel really unwell and get spurts of light headed dizziness. It's really hard to explain. I feel totally dazed! I've mention it to my doctor but nothing really came of it.Has anyone else experienced anything similar.Besides the 2 test i'm getting done, are there any others I should have? I'm unsure why my specialist didn't book me in for a colonoscopy.Thanks again guys.Luke


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

As for the dizziness or light headed feelings, I have had that off and on for some months now. I have anxiety and mild depression from time to time. Apparently, for me it is associated with feeling anxious. Perhaps you get worried and anxious when you are in a flare up with the IBS?? Being stressed out about it, and focusing your thoughts on it a lot could cause stress and anxiety, (which light headedness is a symptom of). I hope this helps, but I do know my GP said it isn't really anything to be worried about. Take care.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes the GI tract when having a BM or abdominal pain can effect the vagas nerve.This can make you light-headed and even faint.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/DS00806 has some info on this.K.


----------



## Gastro (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi THere,I think I might have IBS. I recently (one year ago today) had my gallbladder removed. After surgery, I was diagnosed with High blood pressure and diabetes type 2. Been on HP medication since but recently went off the diabetic meds becuase my AC1 levels are normal. So, I am diet controlled. I always had trouble with my stomach. Just lots of gas, and abdominal pressure. But after surgery, I have had dizziness associated with it. At first, I get a weakness feeling in my knees and then within seconds, the room is spinning. I've been to my DR, and had an EKG- normal, was recently put on a 24 hour holter monitor to check the heart (didn't get the results yet), but again, today- I've had dizziness. That's the 3rd time this week. I just took antivert- which helped, but all day, i get tired. I don't know what is going on. I have middle ear nerve loss, and my doctor thinks it may be that- but why does my stomach form in knots right after i get dizzy. I can't eat anything after that. .


----------

